# Electric Issues



## Mill (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,
I hope this is the place to ask questions about motorhome electric issues.
We have a portable TV at home that plugs into the mains. From the mains it the electric goes through a fixed transformer that must convert it to 12 volts. So, we were wondering if this TV can be used in the motorhome? Can it be plugged straight into the mains when we are on site and connected to the mains 240Volt supply? Or, do we need a different lead? We were also wondering how we'd use the TV running off the leasure battery at 12volt. There is a 2 pin socket in the motorhome and we can see that we'd need a lead to fit this. 
It's all a bit confusing! 
Help!
Thanks


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Mill,

Even though you are a newcomer the correct forum to discuss this is in the electrical forum,which is where I have put it :wink: 

You can use the tv when you have a hook up just as you would at home,if you want to use it on 12 volt and the tv only has a mains lead then a small inverter would be necessary.

There is another way and that is to get a 12 volt stabiliser to plug into the 12 volt supply but I would go for the inverter solution,a small 150 watt inverter which plugs into the m/home 12 volt supply is about £20.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You could just run it off the 12v permanently if you wish. When on hook up the mains will be charging the leisure battery anyway. My last tv I cut the wire beyound the 12v converter and put a 12v caravan plug on the end. 

Alternatively you could by a 12v regulator which will supply a constant 12v without any highs or lows and keep your original lead for use back in the house if this is what you wish to do

The upside of running the tv from the 12v supply is that you can watch even if you are not hooked up to the mains supply.

JohnW


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

mains for the tv is fine. 12 inverter is fine. 

We did long term abroad and English tv is non existant. Purchased a 12v 15" tv/dvd from Tesco, £118. digital/freeview. Brilliant. Took enough dvd,s to keep us occupied. Use it on mains on site and 12v when EHU (Electric Hook Up).

Enjoy the days away.

Regards


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Wak, the OP does mention that the supply goes through a 12v converter before reaching the tv so the use of mains and an inverter is not necessary. Some inverters will not work a tv anyway (I know this from experience) so could just be a waste of money.

One thing I should have mentioned, if you go the route of cutting the wire and putting a 12v 2 pin plug on the end then make sure you know which are the live and neutral wires.

JohnW


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> Wak, the OP does mention that the supply goes through a 12v converter before reaching the tv so the use of mains and an inverter is not necessary.
> 
> One thing I should have mentioned, if you go the route of cutting the wire and putting a 12v 2 pin plug on the end then make sure you know which are the live and neutral wires.
> 
> JohnW


Hi John

The OP states there is a transformer in the tv supply lead......



Mill said:


> Hi,
> From the mains it the electric goes through a fixed transformer that must convert it to 12 volts.


so an inverter must be used if the original tv supply lead is to be used.



Wizzo said:


> Some inverters will not work a tv anyway (I know this from experience) so could just be a waste of money.
> 
> JohnW


I have heard reports of inverters sometimes not working with certain tv's although I have not experienced this personally,if you get one from a decent retailer it can always be taken back for a refund if the tv will not work with it.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would have to agree with John, I do just cut off the switch mode power unit and connect it directly to the lea sure batteries, as dose all my comms equipment etc, I do have a inverter which is a pure sine wave inverter, for the mains units I need to use. So when on mains supply the internal battery charger charges the batteries at the same time..... I also steer away from modified inverters, connecting to my equipment. That my view


----------



## Mill (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you all for these great replies! 
It looks like we'll be able to use the TV in the MH (Motor Home) and, back at home base. We're gonna get a 12 volt lead and a 12 volt 2 pin connector or, use a inverter that we just happen to have but have never used! It will require us to get an adaptor to plug the cigar portion into a 2 pin plug first though. Either way, it seems we have a few options to choose from and, we'll just have to take the advice of safety as suggested here. 
Thank you for your help. 
We're just filling the water now. Takes ages and, we've just emptied some out as we're only away for 1 night to trial it! We've didcovered how to do the toilet flush and cleaning fluids. Not sure about this water heater job but, hey, that can be another thread posting! 
Oh, just one sneaky question: If I accidentally put petrol in instead of diesel, what will happen?
Thank you all again.
Mill


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you realise and have only put in 5 or so litres, just fill up with diesel and there should be no problems.

But if you have filled the tank with petrol you'll need to get the tank drained.

Joe


----------

